# Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a good write up on how to install the TIP on a qauttro?, I have found good threads for MK4s but nothing for our cars.
Evryone says to do it from the bottom but i still cant get to it.


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (mk1_tt)*

you dont do it from underneath, you need to do it from the engine bay. you can take off all the clamps pretty easy except for the one on the turbo. i think you can get to that one by removing the upper intercooler pipe.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (redTTalms)*

I did it from the top, it's not fun.
I hugged the motor from above and cursed a lot.
It helped to remove the strut tower bar.
Pretty easy except getting the old one off the turbo.
I had to replace a few clamps also.


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (mbaron)*

I had to take off the strut tower brace and yes it is a pain in the a**!
Also makes it a little easier if the air box comes out. gives more room.
Also just watch when you are pulling the old one out, that you do not knok off or break the master cylinder resivor.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (jt932)*

I will try again, I had the strut bar off then removed the upper rubber section of the tip but couldnt figure out how to get the bottom part out. I see that you guys have the 225, mine is a 180 so it might be different


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (mk1_tt)*

you'll want to use the rope trick, (search there are quite a few write ups on it) makes it easy, you get at it from underneath pull the drivers side tire and it is alot easier. 
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...e+tip


_Modified by 2001TTransport at 4:27 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Turbo inlet pipe install on a quattro TT (2001TTransport)*

Thanks for the link, I did it a bit different. I removed the bolt that holds the bracket and coolant line. i also disconnected the coolant line as this gave me some room to finally pass the tip. Tightening the clamp was another frustrating process. I hope it will hold on the turbo because i never want to do this again, I found the downpipe install easier and i even dropped the subframe. 
I noticed that you can hear the turbo spooling alot more, I wonder if the tip came loose at the turbo. is it normal that my forge 007 is not as loud as before.


----------

